# Eheim Aquastyle Nano Aquarium Rimless.. nice! youtube.



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey All,

I was on the web searching for some aquariums and in the recent pfk magazine i saw a eheim aquarium tonight i googled it and it was the Eheim aquastyle which i think has been out for a while still. I could not believe how cheap it was compared to some of the other nano setups. It's a nice rimless setup and comes with some gear for it already including the light and filter.

I just might have to get one of these for my office... i thought it was really sleek and nice looking. Maybe if someone already has one they can speak up regarding it as well. I just noticed in the 2nd video that you can clip the lights onto that metal pole so you can add another light... instantly.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

that is cool whats the damage on those,


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

They are very cool and reasonably priced. J&L carries them I think this thread has a couple links to them on it:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/sale.../eheim-aquastyle-nano-tanks-20022/#post164438


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

macframalama said:


> that is cool whats the damage on those,


Not much. Greatest little tank bundle every made IMO: http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/aq-emas09/Eheim+Aquastyle+Aquarium+%289+Gallon%29.html

That's the largest tank. Comparable to the Edge but has just under 3 gallons on the Edge.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

might work good for those betta's eh john lol, looks like the right foot print for my computer desk lol


edit... dayum those are pretty cheap...


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

they come in 3 sizes and i think the biggest one is 9 gal?? maybe around 160$ for the tank and 150$ for the stand, pretty reasonable.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol yes Mac they would probably work well for Bettas....they come in 4g, 6g & 9g (is the link Aaron posted)

this is the price list at J&L:
Eheim Aquastyle Aquarium (4 Gallon) $117.95 
Instock
Eheim Aquastyle Aquarium Stand (4 Gallon) $99.95 
Instock
Eheim Aquastyle Aquarium (6 Gallon) $124.95 
Instock
Eheim Aquastyle Aquarium Stand (6 Gallon) $106.95 
Instock
Eheim Aquastyle Aquarium (9 Gallon) $134.95 
Backordered
Eheim Aquastyle Aquarium Stand (9 Gallon) $114.95 
Instock

http://www.jlaquatics.com/info/146/Nano+Aquarium+Packages.html


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

They are a great value, and if they had been out before I got the ADA I might have gotten one. I think a couple of people. Ah...thought I remember deepRED had one and he does. 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/eheim-aqua-style-36-a-28646/


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i think i gotta have one now


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Excellent tanks and dead silent. It's in my dining room and seriously, you cannot hear it at all. The light is working well for my plants and I've slowed my dosing to keep the growth in check. Overall, highly recommended.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of plants are you growing in it red, are you doing co2 as well or just the fertz.


----------

